# Static Load Testing



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

How do you guys perform a static load test?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I would look on youtube. Plenty of videos and it gives you a good visual.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Scroll down this page to the thread "guide spacing help", then follow the links in the posts.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the answer.

Do any of yall do any sort of blank testing to make sure they arent flawed before you go to the trouble of building them up? or just trust the QC department to do this.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The static deflection test is a pretty good integrity test itself, but if you want to push it a little further,(I usually do) make sure that you don't flex it past 90 degrees. In this day of high modulus graphite (really it's carbon fiber) anything past 90 degrees is just asking for it. "High sticking" is a big no-no for high modulus blanks. All the light weight and perceived sensitivity comes at a price. A little more care on the part of the angler and the builder is required or failure can occur even on premium blanks. They ain't UglyStiks....Good luck


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Do you static test every blank or just one and keep the measurements for future reference?
Ex. One for each type of rod that you build...

Thanks


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Personally, I static test very build. But, if you chose to go the other way everthing will work fine. I find that each come out a bit different even when building on the exact same blank.

Understand the Static test is for casting or spiraled casting rods. If your talking about spinners, then that's a whole different setup completely.

Best Regards,


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Great advice, Thanks guys.
Jay


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I generally static test every build, but I have used same measurements on identical blanks. I will load test every blank. I will install the handle and tip guide and then load test them with a weight secured to the tip and lift and listen for any cracking. I don't try to bend it around like a ugly stick but I put a good bend on it.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Load Testing Blanks*

Ellis Mend: How good is your memory?

Say 10 years ago -

There are a few that use this forum that were present in the days of old. Some learned things of value and follow the same path today.

Remember Allstar in Houston that built rods, sold blanks and hosted seminars for rodbuilders!

Prior to Allstar's investment in time and labor on a fishing rod each and every last one of the blanks they made in house was subjected to a "dynamic load test by a highly skilled technician". Allstar allowed many rod builders watch the "Goddess" subjected blanks to a very impressive load test. This test was structured to simulate maximum instantaneous loading of a blank. In no way was this test related to the thing we now call a static load test which is primarily related to proper guide placement.

I do not know of any custom rodbuilders who have the skill or the guts to attempt to perform the dynamic load test.

I will attempt to describe what we saw:

Very nice looking woman wearing safety equipment of gloves, protective apron and face shield -

Looks at chart laying on table - looks at pile of same blanks

Grasps tip end of rod blank in one hand

Grasps butt end of rod blank in other hand

Raises blank overhead with arms extended

All of a sudden she whips blank ends down until the butt almost touches the tip - all you hear is a swish or if one breaks a loud snap.

Then she smiles at the group and records the test in her master book.

We asked for breakage frequency and were freely given the number anticipated per 100 for the particular blank being tested.

There can be flawed blanks - the percentage if very low.

Sure is nice to find them before your customer.

The static load test to 90 degrees probably will not locate the defects.

Swampland covers the warranty on two lines of blanks sold to custom rod builders. Both manufacturers, agreed to perform a dynamic load test as a requirement for Swampland QC approval - the same one done on the blanks for the rods they build.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

bill stevens said:


> ellis mend: How good is your memory?
> 
> Say 10 years ago -
> 
> ...


i remember that cute little girl, she had some very well developed arm muscles from bending all of those rods. Allstar was very cooperative in answering our questions and made sure we had all the necessary data.pat


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Pat one of our brains is now too old to keep things straight.

She was not cute - beautiful is a more appropriate description

She was not little - 

She was tagged "Amazon Goddess" by the group present. Many posts were made on other rodbuilding fourms about what we observed in the Allstar Plant.

If anybody has contact with Sharon Johnson, the Allstar plant engineer at the time please forward this link to her. She really supported custom builders and a lot of us would like an update on her present whereabouts.

Bill Batson, Joe Mehan, Dink Alston, Ellis Mendiola, Andy Dear, Lance Dupre, Bob Lee and I think Tom McNamara were present in the group that observed the dynamic testing and later feasted on Allstar Bar B Q in the VIP room in the back of the plant. I have a fading memory that the current owner of Tour Star Grips was the Allstar Boss watching over all of us from the back of the plant. Sure hope he makes enough money with Tour Star Grips to consider hosting in the same manner. It really was a class act. 

Watching seven foot rods getting a coat of perfectly applied finish in 10 sec completely blew my mind at the time.

I would appreciate it if those who know the names of others present would add the names present to this post. The first optical chevrons I ever saw were bought to the event and my brain will not drag out the name of the rodbuilder - his thread work was really top drawer!

Those were the days


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

There was several there that I remember but I just can't put a name with the faces. I hate getting old. It seems like the memory is usually the first to go.
Pat


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Sorry Gerald*

The name came back -

Gerald McCastland is still living in the back of my haid! My first bass rod consultant! He would freak to see the micro on one of his eight axis opticals!


----------

